# Population Genetics > Autosomal Genetics >  New calculator, K7

## John Doe

Since no one seems to have posted this yet, Davidski has created a new calculator for determining ANE (Ancestral N Eurasian) admixture. You can download the pertinent files from here http://bga101.blogspot.com/2014/09/e...es-ane-k7.html. To get the admixture proportions, follow the first set of instructions posted by peradam athttp://pastebin.com/VzHw9cuD. Note: you need to change k17.par to Eurogenes_ANE.par in order to get it to work.

Here are my results:

 8.38% ANE 
1.58% ASE 
33.16% WHG-UHG 
0.31% East_Eurasian 
0.38% West_African 
1.32% East_African 
54.87% ENF

----------


## Fire Haired14

Can you help?

I downloaded the stuff here; http://bga101.blogspot.com/2014/09/e...es-ane-k7.html. I followed all these instructions(http://pastebin.com/VzHw9cuD) and the only part I don't understand is #7-9 where they tell you to write some stuff in an opened R, but I don't know where to write it and exactly what the write(what's in quotes?).

----------


## John Doe

> Can you help?
> 
> I downloaded the stuff here; http://bga101.blogspot.com/2014/09/e...es-ane-k7.html. I followed all these instructions(http://pastebin.com/VzHw9cuD) and the only part I don't understand is #7-9 where they tell you to write some stuff in an opened R, but I don't know where to write it and exactly what the write(what's in quotes?).


Well you need to download your 23andme raw data and the DIYDodecad and the K17 package via this link: http://pastebin.com/VzHw9cuD
Then you need to Extract and place the DIYDodecad, K17 & 23andMe files into the same folder. Then Open R and change the directory (File > Change Dir) to the folder where you placed your DIY, K17 & raw data files. Then 
Enter this command in R:source('standardize.r') (with the brackets and everything, from source to the last bracket). Enter this command but replace X with the name of your raw data file:standardize('X.txt', company='23andMe')
 Enter this command:system('DIYDodecadWin k17.par') (but  change k17.par to Eurogenes_ANE.par in order to get it to work.)

----------


## Fire Haired14

> Well you need to download your 23andme raw data and the DIYDodecad and the K17 package via this link: http://pastebin.com/VzHw9cuD
> Then you need to Extract and place the DIYDodecad, K17 & 23andMe files into the same folder. Then Open R and change the directory (File > Change Dir) to the folder where you placed your DIY, K17 & raw data files. Then 
> Enter this command in R:source('standardize.r') (with the brackets and everything, from source to the last bracket). Enter this command but replace X with the name of your raw data file:standardize('X.txt', company='23andMe')
>  Enter this command:system('DIYDodecadWin k17.par') (but  change k17.par to Eurogenes_ANE.par in order to get it to work.)


I have all that stuff downloaded and in the same folder. I opened R, I just don't know how to change the directory, etc. Do they want you to put the address of the file with the downloads, like Libraries>Documents>etc? I tried that and it didn't work. I don't understand where to type the stuff they're telling me to. 

Also, this test is on GEDmatch now but people are already complaining about it;s major differnces with how you did it. Can you get results on GEDmatch and see if there are major differences with the results you have on this thread? I got results on GEDmatch but they seem to have alot of noise.

----------


## Icebreaker

R:
16.51% ANE 
3.50% ASE 
14.14% WHG-UHG 
5.60% East_Eurasian 
0.51% West_African 
0.64% East_African 
59.09% ENF 

Gedmatch:
ANE	20.57%
ASE	5.15%
WHG-UHG	22.15%
East_Eurasian	8.42%
West_African	1.92%
East_African	- 
ENF	41.79%

----------


## Goga

Useless & failed experiment!


FINAL ADMIXTURE PROPORTIONS:

ANE - 17.95% 
ASE - 4.54% 
WHG-UHG - 8.00% 
East_Eurasian - 0.00% 
West_African - 0.52% 
East_African - 0.30% 
ENF - 68.69%


GEDmatch: 

ANE - 21.58%
ASE - 6.55%
WHG-UHG - 20.46%
East_Eurasian - 2.85%
West_African - 2.13%
East_African - 
ENF - 46.42%

----------


## Fire Haired14

Goga and Icebreaker can one of you guys give me results if I email you 23andme raw data. My uncle's results from GEDmatch seem to be accurate with a little noise. They are very consistent with Eurogenes EEF-WHG-ANE, but it seems that isn't true for most people.

----------


## Goga

> Goga and Icebreaker can one of you guys give me results if I email you 23andme raw data.


Sorry, I can't help you because somebody else did the first test for me. But you can ask on this site. I'm sure folks there will help you! http://www.anthrogenica.com/showthre...-Eurogenes-K-6

----------


## Fire Haired14

> Sorry, I can't help you because somebody else did the first test for me. But you can ask on this site. I'm sure folks there will help you! http://www.anthrogenica.com/showthre...-Eurogenes-K-6


I was forever banned from that site because of stupid posts, and now the snobbyass moderator will never forgive me and forever hate me and not let me back. Whoever got the results for you can you ask them to do the same for me or give me their email so I can send them raw data?

----------


## John Doe

> I have all that stuff downloaded and in the same folder. I opened R, I just don't know how to change the directory, etc. Do they want you to put the address of the file with the downloads, like Libraries>Documents>etc? I tried that and it didn't work. I don't understand where to type the stuff they're telling me to. 
> 
> Also, this test is on GEDmatch now but people are already complaining about it;s major differnces with how you did it. Can you get results on GEDmatch and see if there are major differences with the results you have on this thread? I got results on GEDmatch but they seem to have alot of noise.


You need to go to the top left and click on file and then click on the change dir, then go to the file you put the raw data and the Dodecad thing in.

----------


## John Doe

P.S It's available on Gedmatch now.

----------


## Sile

ANE - 18.78%
ASE - 3.75%
WHG-UHG - 41.16%
East_Eurasian - 3.55%
West_African - 0.13%
East_African - 
ENF - 33.02%


what does this all mean?

----------


## Sile

> I was forever banned from that site because of stupid posts, and now the snobbyass moderator will never forgive me and forever hate me and not let me back. Whoever got the results for you can you ask them to do the same for me or give me their email so I can send them raw data?


why are you banned, because you are thought to be *aggressive* when you are *direct*? ............they mean different things in correspondence

----------


## Sile

> P.S It's available on Gedmatch now.


so what does mine indicate?

----------


## Fire Haired14

> why are you banned, because you are thought to be *aggressive* when you are *direct*? ............they mean different things in correspondence


It was for being arrogant and repetitive. I should have been banned in the first place but they should let me back. But whatever it's no big deal.

----------


## Mars

Key to the terms used (from Davidski's blog):
Ancestral South Eurasian (ASE): this is a really basal cluster that peaks in tribal groups of Southeast Asia. It's probably very similar in some ways to the Ancestral South Indian (ASI) component described by Reich et al. a few years ago.
Western European/Unknown Hunter-Gatherer (WHG-UHG): this essentially looks like a West Eurasian forager component, and includes the forager-like stuff carried by Neolithic farmers (Oetzi the Iceman has 40% of it).
Early Neolithic Farmer (ENF): I'd say that this is the component of the earliest Neolithic farmers from the Fertile Crescent. 
The other three components should be easy to work out from their names. They're almost identical to several components with the same or similar names from my other tests.
Some of you might be wondering why this test doesn't offer an Early European Farmer (EEF) cluster. But the answer to that should be obvious by now. EEF is not a stable ancestral component. It's actually a composite of at least two ancient components, including the so called Basal Eurasian and WHG-UHG. If it really was a genuine ancestral component, like ANE, then I'm pretty sure I'd be able catch it with ADMIXTURE. But I can't.

My results (via GEDmatch):
Population


ANE
10.28%

ASE
0.79%

WHG-UHG
46.94%

East_Eurasian
-

West_African
0.69%

East_African
0.42%

ENF
40.87%

----------


## John Doe

> Key to the terms used (from Davidski's blog):
> Ancestral South Eurasian (ASE): this is a really basal cluster that peaks in tribal groups of Southeast Asia. It's probably very similar in some ways to the Ancestral South Indian (ASI) component described by Reich et al. a few years ago.
> Western European/Unknown Hunter-Gatherer (WHG-UHG): this essentially looks like a West Eurasian forager component, and includes the forager-like stuff carried by Neolithic farmers (Oetzi the Iceman has 40% of it).
> Early Neolithic Farmer (ENF): I'd say that this is the component of the earliest Neolithic farmers from the Fertile Crescent. 
> The other three components should be easy to work out from their names. They're almost identical to several components with the same or similar names from my other tests.
> Some of you might be wondering why this test doesn't offer an Early European Farmer (EEF) cluster. But the answer to that should be obvious by now. EEF is not a stable ancestral component. It's actually a composite of at least two ancient components, including the so called Basal Eurasian and WHG-UHG. If it really was a genuine ancestral component, like ANE, then I'm pretty sure I'd be able catch it with ADMIXTURE. But I can't.
> 
> My results (via GEDmatch):
> Population
> ...


I get about 30% WHG in this calculator. Ashkenazi Jews don't have WHG outside the EEF, but I suppose if you break the latter you'll get some of that Mesolithic component just like Otzi did.

----------


## tlangford18

Thanks for the info!

----------


## snkves

Population 
ANE *16.07*
ASE *3.08*
WHG-UHG *66.13*
East_Eurasian *1.57*
West_African * 0.67*
East_African - 
ENF *12.48*

----------


## Ian L

Population


ANE
9.54 Pct

ASE
1.44 Pct

WHG-UHG
41.29 Pct

East_Eurasian
5.57 Pct

West_African
3.62 Pct

East_African
13.94 Pct

ENF
24.60 Pct

----------


## mwauthy

I think I read somewhere that the whole point of that test is to isolate the ANE and that the rest of the admixture should be ignored. 

Interesting that that my ANE percentage of 13.82% is very close to my Scandinavian 13.8% in a different test on gene plaza. I wonder if the same SNPs were used for both groupings?

----------


## Joey37

Attachment 11438 . I don't have much farmer, I guess

----------


## Duarte

Lazaridis et al. and Raghavan et al. estimate that the Karitiana Indians (Brazilian Amazon) are at just over 41% ANE.

*Karitiana_HGDP00998*
ANE 41.56%
ASE 0.41%
WHG-UHG 0%
East_Eurasian 58.01%
West_African 0%
East_African 0.01%
ENF 0%

*Lezgin_GSM536850*
ANE 26.74%
ASE 3.88%
WHG-UHG 14.65%
East_Eurasian 0%
West_African 0.01%
East_African 0%
ENF 54.72%

*Bedouin_HGDP00651*
ANE 0%
ASE 0%
WHG-UHG 0.05%
East_Eurasian 1.49%
West_African 0%
East_African 8.19%
ENF 90.27%

*Sardinian_HGDP01067*
ANE 0%
ASE 0%
WHG-UHG 49.49%
East_Eurasian 1.8%
West_African 0.01%
East_African 0.01%
ENF 48.69%

Source: http://bga101.blogspot.com/2014/09/e...es-ane-k7.html

----------

